# htm in einer tabelle oder ähnlichem anzeigen lassen?



## nebeltod (9. Juni 2002)

also, ich hab eine frage, gibt es eine möglichkeit eine htm-seite in einer tabelle oder layer anzeigen zulassen?
ich weiss nicht wie ich es einigermaßen verständlich beschreiben soll...ich versuche es in einem beispiel zu verpacken:
ich hab eine htm-seite ohne frames in der ich einen link setzen will die auf eine andere htm-seite zugreifen soll, aber dieser htm-link soll auf der ersten htm erscheinen in einem bestimmten bereich, ohne ein komplettes neuladen der ersten htm-seite.
hat jemand einen rat für mich?
konnte mir überhaupt jemand folgen?



nebelsche

ps.: die suchfunktion konnte ich leider nicht korrekt ausnutzen, da ich für dieses problem keinen eindeutigen namen kenne.

pps.:mit dem layer verstecken und anzeigen, will ich nicht nutzen, da die htm zu gross werden würde und ein nachbearbeiten komplizierter wäre.


----------



## Zorck (9. Juni 2002)

> konnte mir überhaupt jemand folgen?


schwer! 

Ich komme mit dem Beispiel nicht klar. Aber in Verbindung mit der Überschrift könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass du es (was auch immer   ) mal mit einem IFRAME ausprobierst.


----------



## Psyclic (10. Juni 2002)

jubb, das ist wohl die einzige möglichkeit...wenn du die andere seite net neuladen lassen willst, was allerdings eigentlich kein problem darstellen sollte, da wenn die seite ja einmal geladen ist, sie im cache gespeichert ist...


----------



## sam (10. Juni 2002)

es gibt da noch ne möglichkeit:
du kannst per js die seite aus einem buffer-iframe auslesen und in einem layer wiedergeben...
aber das is schwer


----------



## nebeltod (11. Juni 2002)

vielen dank für eure hilfe, genau so was in der art hatte ich gesucht und es ist schön, dass ich dafür jetzt auch einen namen habe.

unter macromediaextensiones wurde ich auch fündig *freu*, und macht die sache auch einweing einfacher und ich glaube auch so etwas in der art was s.a.m meint gefunden zu haben (MFX-url into layer).leider funktioniert dieses bloss im ie und ns geht leer aus. das ich von opera nicht anfangen muss zu sprechen ist glaube ich auch klar, was an sich auch schade ist.

sacht mal gibt es eigentlich für die suse und blablabla-user eigentlich ie und / oder ns ?
oder können die nur opera nutzen?

nebelschen

ps.: und was mich natürlich am meisten freut ist, dass mich doch noch ein paar leute verstehen können


----------

